# Online Infidelity



## Disney8704 (Sep 2, 2010)

I was wondering if someone is doing online infidelity in the military, is it considered adultery and against UCMJ?


----------



## xBaby-Louisex (Nov 1, 2010)

Online infidelity is counted as adultery anywhere. What do you mean by UCMJ??


----------



## avenrandom (Sep 13, 2010)

Even though adultery is against the U.C.M.J., it is not prosecuted (unless in conjunction with other charges). Article 134, paragraph 62 states "That the accused wrongfully had sexual intercourse with a certain person." - Article 134 is the "general article" basically saying that anything within reason can fit into it, but EA's are not specifically defined. You would be hard pressed to see base legal take action against this until a precedence case is set.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe not the legals (you have to prove it), but nothing like a commanding officer and a 1st Sergeant to nip it in the bud.


----------

